# Opeth Album art



## GruntLife (Dec 10, 2008)

My favorite style of photography would be all black and white. I think what best describes what I like- both in subject matter and in photographic style- would be the album artwork of Opeth. Ill post the links to a few of their album covers. Can you guys give me some pointers on how to best capture what they do? Much appreciated thanks!

http://www.truemetal.org/metalwallpaper/images/opethdeliverance.jpg

http://junkyardgod.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/opeth-watershed.jpg

http://loser.miniwini.com/tt/attach/1005/051005233242115971/643990.jpg

im not sure if the center one is something digitally created or not. any advice is great thanks guys.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 10, 2008)

Beyond the basics is not the proper area for asking for CC.  Please consider placing it in the right section of the forum?


----------



## frXnz kafka (Dec 10, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Beyond the basics is not the proper area for asking for CC.  Please consider placing it in the right section of the forum?


He's not asking for CC, Jerry. Those links are to the album art from the band Opeth, which e did not create. He wants to know how to achieve these effects.

The key is mostly subject matter, which seems pretty consistently Victorian. After that apply soft focus, some 1990s Photoshop filters, and maybe convert to sepia if you're in the mood. None of these are 'straight out of the camera'


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 10, 2008)

Hrmm... yeah, you are right.

Man, I am not sure if I have anything to say.. your term of victorian was the first term that came to my mind when looking.

Combination of added noise, glamour glow (lightly blowing out the scene), aging feel to it and desaturation are also strong traits.

Interesting, but not what I would call my favorite style (not saying it is bad or anything, the style is just not for me).


----------



## andrew99 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's what I'd try:

1) Desaturate / Convert to B&W
2) Add colour overlay (sepia, or purple as in the 3rd one)
3) Crank up the contrast to the point of clipping highlights and shadows (you can do this using levels and/or curves)
4) Maybe add a little blur, none of these seem sharp
5) Add a texture overlay layer to make the photo look old

Great band, btw!


----------



## laszlo462 (Dec 11, 2008)

I love this style....and band.  My fiance, who also loves the band, does alot of work based on those photos.  She does alot of what Andrew99 stated above.  I'm still learning how to achieve this, but I love it.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Dec 11, 2008)

laszlo462 said:


> I love this style....and band.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Blackwater Park kicks ass!!!


----------

